# It is not the size of your picture...



## Daddy1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just posted my first pix in a post but the pix was small.  How do I get it bigger in the posts for the future?


----------



## gketell (Sep 28, 2007)

[]

The picture you see is actually just a thumbnail.  If you click on it you will see the full size photo.

If you want to post the full size picture in the post you need to edit the link
from
   http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/Daddy1/tn/tn_100_0940.jpg
to

   http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/Daddy1/100_0940.jpg

GK


----------

